# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ياسر المنا (افشل رئيس تحرير لاشرف الاصدارات )

## زين العابدين عبدالله

*
هل يعقل هذا 


يا مسؤلى اشرف الاصدارات


هل جاء ياسر المنا ليهدم ما بناه الاخرون


http://www.mariekhnews.com/

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هو قال شنو !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## tito_santana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد يوسف
					

هو قال شنو !!!!!!!!!!



ما عامل لموقع الصحيفة update ‎‏ من يوم وقع وارغو في كشوفات الزعيم ...
صح يا زين العابدين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*صحيفة المريخ دون مستوى الطموح
شكلا وموضوعا
جريدة المريخ اقل الاصدارات من ناحية
التصميم - الورق - شكل الطباعة 
الموضوعية - الاخبار - الثقل المؤثر للكتاب
حتى المكاتب
كنا نتسابق لنحصل على جريدة المريخ فى السابق
حاليا ناخذها تكملة اكراما للمريخ لا غير
فشل فى المونديال واذا استمرت جريدة المريخ على هذا النحو سوف تلحقها
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*عينكم في الفيل .... ورايكم شنو في مدير الصحيفة ...!!!!
*

----------


## كونان

*صحيفة المريخ دى 

لو مسكوها لى رشاشة حاااااااااااقد ما بطلعها كدة
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الرابط ما شغال 
اصلاً رابط صحيفة المريخ ما شغال
يا ريت لو في رابط جديد للصحيفة كتابته 
او كتابة عمود ياسر المنا
حتى نقول رأينا بصراحه
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد يوسف
					

هو قال شنو !!!!!!!!!!



 


هو عندو حاجه يقولوا:x11:
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

صحيفة المريخ دون مستوى الطموح
شكلا وموضوعا
جريدة المريخ اقل الاصدارات من ناحية
التصميم - الورق - شكل الطباعة 
الموضوعية - الاخبار - الثقل المؤثر للكتاب
حتى المكاتب
كنا نتسابق لنحصل على جريدة المريخ فى السابق
حاليا ناخذها تكملة اكراما للمريخ لا غير
فشل فى المونديال واذا استمرت جريدة المريخ على هذا النحو سوف تلحقها



ردك عجنى يا موسى نقلتوا المحبين :x11:
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*الحال محزن لموقع صحيفة نادى المريخ
معقول يا استاذ ياسر المنا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاطلال
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الرابط ما شغال يا زين العااااااااااااابدين
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

ردك عجنى يا موسى نقلتوا المحبين :x11:



شكرا يا حبيب
كل ما اكتب او اصور ملك الجميع
يا كونان ما محتاجه  اذن اخد راحتك
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*يا احمد الحبر ده الرابط
صحيفة نادي المريخ
وستجد ما لا يسرك للأسف !!
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

صحيفة المريخ دون مستوى الطموح
شكلا وموضوعا
جريدة المريخ اقل الاصدارات من ناحية
التصميم - الورق - شكل الطباعة 
الموضوعية - الاخبار - الثقل المؤثر للكتاب
حتى المكاتب
كنا نتسابق لنحصل على جريدة المريخ فى السابق
حاليا ناخذها تكملة اكراما للمريخ لا غير
فشل فى المونديال واذا استمرت جريدة المريخ على هذا النحو سوف تلحقها




أبصم بالعشرة على كلامك يا قطانى
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*يا زين العابدين اذا كان المقصود التحديث على الانترنت فلا اعتقد ان هذا من اختصاص ياسر المنا 

بل هذا من اختصاص مدير عام الصحيفة او مدير الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ او ان يكون هناك شخص مسئول عن تحديث الصحيفة على الانترنت.

على كل نتمنى ان ترتقي صحيفة المريخ وان تكون مواكبة لما يحدث في النادي 
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*علي طول حديثكم هجموم علي فلان وفرتكان

وين  العلاج  نتمني من ينقض شي يوضح الاسباب والبحث معا للعلاج

حتي تكون لنا فائده
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار احمد
					

علي طول حديثكم هجموم علي فلان وفرتكان

وين  العلاج  نتمني من ينقض شي يوضح الاسباب والبحث معا للعلاج

حتي تكون لنا فائده




اي إنسان يملك حق الدخول للوحة التحكم في الموقع يمكن أن يقوم برفع العدد الجديد من برنامج أنديزاين في دقائق معدودة  :busted_red:
                        	*

----------

